# injured?



## Lan (Dec 12, 2005)

most of the time my african mantis has its abdomen up. but when i saw him walking along the top of the cage his abdomen straightened and i noticed something red where his abdomen and thorax meet.

here's a picture:







it looks like the skin on the abdominal shields is pulled back slightly. is this an injury or bruise from shedding? when it's in the upright positon it's not visible. he has no trouble walking and acts normally. has anyone seen or experienced this before?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi,

I don,t think it's an injury, I think it's just something that the mantis has. My hierodula had something similar to that.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats normal. Quit worrying so much. That goes for some of you other worry warts too


----------



## Lan (Dec 12, 2005)

lol. sorry can't help it.


----------

